# Taurus PT840 accesories?



## GotSense? (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello,

I just recently picked up a PT840 and love it so far. I have the understanding that the rail is universal? I tried looking for Taurus specific accessories such as lights and scopes/sights, however no luck. Do any of yall have lights/scopes on your Taurus, and if so, what brand/models do you recommend? Pictures would be a huge plus if you have what I seek! 

Thanks a lot!

Justin


----------

